# Electrical Setup



## jhawk51 (May 26, 2008)

Can someone please help me out.  I am currently running 2x1000w HPS lights in my flower room, and they are pluged directly into power stip timers and then into the wall.. I plan to go to 4x600w HPS lights, but i know my breakers will not handle that load, plus all the other things that go with a grow room of my size.. about 12x12x10ft room.. I have a house and live alone, one room is now my grow room.  Anyways can someone please tell me in 3rd grade leve terminology, what I have to do to make this room electrical friendly.  Thanks


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 26, 2008)

If you have room on your board to add another breaker i would do that. Then run a dedicated circuit to your grow room. That should take care of your load issues.


----------



## Tater (May 26, 2008)

Here you go man and remember google is your friend, this took me about 3.5 seconds to find give or take a few seconds lol.

hxxp://www.doityourself.com/scat/homewiring


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Both above posters have great ideas. Google is definitely your friend. Adding another breaker is pretty easy. Check out the link provided and you should be able to do it with no problem. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## jhawk51 (May 26, 2008)

I think im just gonna add additional breakers and run a dedicated line for that reason alone.. thanks


----------



## kasgrow (May 26, 2008)

I installed a sub panel for my grow room. I ran a dedicated 220 circuit for my lights. I wired the circuit to a heavy duty 220 volt timer. I then used muliple 110 circuits for the rest of my stuff like fans and ac. I run a 600 watt hps and 1000 hps in flower. My 250 watt mh runs on 110 in my veg area.


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Sounds good. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Tater (May 27, 2008)

I'm actually in the process of wiring my own grow room and I have a good idea but google is my reassurance that I'm doing things properly.  I'm just surface wiring it so if I move or whatever I can pull the staples and the breaker and take it all with me.


----------

